# Kevin Levrone Training



## P-funk (May 27, 2006)

bench/incline bench


----------



## aceshigh (May 27, 2006)

p-funk best mod who brings alot to the table here good work


----------



## BigPapaPump68 (May 27, 2006)

Nice video. Thats one big ass dude.


----------



## Tha Don (May 27, 2006)

strong dude!


----------



## Mags (May 29, 2006)

Silly hat, but strong as hell. His tri's look like they're out of a comic book, massive.


----------



## Mudge (May 29, 2006)

Ben White 505x9 raw


----------



## P-funk (May 29, 2006)

Mudge said:
			
		

> Ben White 505x9 raw




damn.


----------



## GFR (May 29, 2006)

Mudge said:
			
		

> Ben White 505x9 raw


Sloppy form, I would give him 7 clean reps at most.


----------



## GFR (May 29, 2006)

P-funk said:
			
		

> bench/incline bench


Great clip, Keven is a strong dude esp for a bodybuilder.


----------



## fufu (May 29, 2006)

Mudge said:
			
		

> Ben White 505x9 raw



Seemd like he had quite a bounce too it.

Still, frigging amazing.


----------



## Mudge (May 29, 2006)

Most raw bench competitions you are allowed to touch and go, and thats not much of an indentation for 505 pounds. Just because Kevin is slower and weaker does not make it better. 

Kevin is good for a clean 500x5 that I've seen, and yes his triceps were awesome.


----------



## Mudge (May 29, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Sloppy form, I would give him 7 clean reps at most.



He isn't a bodybuilder, spending time parked under the bar is the last thing a performance minded person will do.

Same reason football players have their benches rated by seconds, you want power, not pussies.


----------



## fufu (May 29, 2006)

Mudge said:
			
		

> He isn't a bodybuilder, spending time parked under the bar is the last thing a performance minded person will do.
> 
> Same reason football players have their benches rated by seconds, you want power, not pussies.



Yeah, but doesnt the bounce just act as a foreign force helping the lift? Isn't that just like someone helping the bar up a bit. He isn't the full source of that power, right? The bounce is supplying extra.


----------



## GFR (May 29, 2006)

Mudge said:
			
		

> He isn't a bodybuilder, spending time parked under the bar is the last thing a performance minded person will do.
> 
> Same reason football players have their benches rated by seconds, you want power, not pussies.


You can wrap it in pretty paper and put some perfume on it but it will still be sloppy reps


----------



## Mudge (May 29, 2006)

fufu said:
			
		

> Yeah, but doesnt the bounce just act as a foreign force helping the lift? Isn't that just like someone helping the bar up a bit. He isn't the full source of that power, right? The bounce is supplying extra.



Do you pause each and every rep on your chest before you press? If not then you are using stretch reflex and gosh that is helping your lift.


----------



## fufu (May 29, 2006)

Mudge said:
			
		

> Do you pause each and every rep on your chest before you press? If not then you are using stretch reflex and gosh that is helping your lift.



I never try to pause it, I try to push it back up fast once it get to the bottom. I was just always told never bounce the weight off the chest, especially for powerlifters. I'm just confused.


----------



## Seanp156 (May 30, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> You can wrap it in pretty paper and put some perfume on it but it will still be sloppy reps


Sloppy reps to a bodybuilder whose goal is to build as much muscle as possible, yes, but that's not what powerlifters are about.

Just so you know, powerlifters "bounce" off their chest a lot, especially in training, in meets they're usually required to tone it down a bit.

Ben White in that video doesn't bounce much at all compared to the powerlifters I train with.


----------



## GFR (May 30, 2006)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> Sloppy reps to a bodybuilder whose goal is to build as much muscle as possible, yes, but that's not what powerlifters are about.
> 
> Just so you know, powerlifters "bounce" off their chest a lot, especially in training, in meets they're usually required to tone it down a bit.
> 
> Ben White in that video doesn't bounce much at all compared to the powerlifters I train with.


 Still it is  impressive what he did.


----------



## LexusGS (May 31, 2006)

Good shit, who sings that first song "time" in the video? Thanks!


----------



## LexusGS (Jun 1, 2006)

no 1? please>??? pretty please???


----------



## Mags (Jun 2, 2006)

I thought the tunes were all from Levrones band


----------



## LexusGS (Jun 2, 2006)

wtf? he has a band?


----------



## Mudge (Jun 2, 2006)

Kevin does vocals, thats old news. I think he is concentrating only on the acting, but maybe he does some summer gigs.


----------



## Mags (Jun 6, 2006)

ha, he's tried everything to get famous like Arnold did, he did BB, had a band, now trying the whole acting thing. I hope he gets somewhere.


----------



## SuperFlex (Jun 14, 2006)

P-funk said:
			
		

> bench/incline bench


 
One of the greats imo...


----------



## ironmanlives79 (Jul 11, 2006)

can someone tell me again why this man has never taken the Olympia?? i think he brings the total package to the table. i mean how does ronnie coleman beat this guy?? and his form isnt half bad. i counted about 2up 2 down and i consider 2up 4 down to be perfect form with no bounce. coleman was equally impressive in his video when he did 200 lbs d.bell presses at about 1sec up/down. which would equate to around 4-6 reps in perfect form. what video was this clip from?? im interested in getting one of his vids for motivation. peace.


----------



## blueboy75 (Jul 11, 2006)

cant wait to do chest next... thanks pfunk


----------

